# Some Band Sets Compared



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Here's a few pics I took today of my spare band set assemblies. Thought I'd compare them visually side by side. My favs are Tex Shooters, Flatbands, and frogmans.

• TUBES (from top to bottom): 1 - 3 Frogman band sets, 4. A+Slingshots tube band set, 5. is a Daisy replacement tube band set. 6 and 7: Tube band sets I made from hardware store latex surgical tubing. Three pouches bottom left are Dankung, three bottom right are old Daisy or Trumark pouches.

• FLATBANDS (from top to bottom): 1. Tex Shooter Express Bands, 2. A+ Slingshots, 3. Flatband (gum rubber), 4 - 6: Flatband (Linatex rubber), 5. Bill Hays, 6. Bunny Buster, 7. Fish, 8. Gib


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Good post! Thanks for the comparison!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

AaronC said:


> Good post! Thanks for the comparison!


Thanks for the pics D!!! 
That one up top is my simple (old fashioned) flat I call the "Adjust-A-Band" that comes standard with my Rough-N-Ready frames. My tubes are knotted cord and leather tab construction which gives them a unique flexibility when tied on a OTT shooter, and is easy for anyone to replace and repair without a tying jig. 
It's actually nice to see some of everyone's work. 
Perry


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Perry,
I really like the way you attach the pouch to the tubes. Your tubes are very fast and I like shooting them on my OTT shooters. Your band sets and slingshots are first class; I highly recommend them.

Hi Aaron,
You are welcome!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the comparison! Pics are really worth to see all the bands at once.


----------

